# PSG, ecco la lista degli "indesiderabili"



## Tifo'o (11 Agosto 2022)

Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


----------



## Swaitak (11 Agosto 2022)

Kehrer com'è messo?


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Una vergogna. Spero che restino tutti con le palle al vento. Bella tattica mafiosetta.


----------



## bmb (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Prosciugategli il cc al cane saudita.


----------



## danjr (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Penso sia mobbing, il caso pandev insegna, ma penso che a loro, giustamente, freghi meno di zero essere pagati milioni e milioni di euro e farsi allenamenti a parte


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Penso sia mobbing, il caso pandev insegna, ma penso che a loro, giustamente, freghi meno di zero essere pagati milioni e milioni di euro e farsi allenamenti a parte


Infatti e questo non è chiaro ad alcuni farsi pagare mulioni, milioni eh per non fare nulla, saranno distrutti psicologicamente poverini.


----------



## Dexter (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Gueye avrà 40 anni ma un paio di stagioni meglio del miglior Kessie riesce ancora a farle. Kehrer é un giocatore decente, come Diallo che non vedo in lista. Diciamo che il mercato dei falliti o presunti tali presenta varie occasioni, vediamo...deve esserci la volontà però...


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Infatti e questo non è chiaro ad alcuni farsi pagare mulioni, milioni eh per non fare nulla, saranno distrutti psicologicamente poverini.


In un mondo "normale" sarebbero disposti a ridursi lo stipendio per andarsene altrove con la prospettiva di giocare per vincere, per poter giocare in nazionale, provando quelle emozioni che dovrebbero essere la prima cosa per un calciatore, magari con una buonuscita, ma sono quasi tutti degli squallidi mercenari.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> In un mondo "normale" sarebbero disposti a ridursi lo stipendio per andarsene altrove con la prospettiva di giocare per vincere, per poter giocare in nazionale, provando quelle emozioni che dovrebbero essere la prima cosa per un calciatore, magari con una buonuscita, ma sono quasi tutti degli squallidi mercenari.


Infatti,questo non è chiaro, poverini alziamogli un altro Po lo stipendiati non sia mai gli viene la depressione guadagnando " solo" 4/5 centomila euro al mese..

I cattivi sono le società che ti buttano in mezzo a una strada. Eh sì il mondo che gira al contrario, è ce gente anche che ci casca.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Di questi Herrera è un grande giocatore pure se logoro.
Gueye è problematico. 
Kehrer da ricostruire. 
Gli altri pronti per Dubai.


----------



## UDG (11 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Infatti e questo non è chiaro ad alcuni farsi pagare mulioni, milioni eh per non fare nulla, saranno distrutti psicologicamente poverini.


Io mi offro volontario


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Di questi Herrera è un grande giocatore pure se logoro*.
> Gueye è problematico.
> Kehrer da ricostruire.
> Gli altri pronti per Dubai.


Mi sa che ha pure superato i 30 (non mi farebbe schifo se fosse "fattibile")


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Una vergogna. Spero che restino tutti con le palle al vento. Bella tattica mafiosetta.


É scandaloso il comportamento del PSG.
Prima draga con la ruspa i campionati europei acquistando a destra e a manca dando 10 milioni al 25° della panchina.

Poi, accortosi che ha fatto una squadra di m. Invece che pagare dazio, attinge ai pozzi dello sceicco e si permette di spendere per mettere in naftalina quelli che lo stesso PSG aveva evidentemente male valutato, facendo una evidente azione di mobbing impunità da Uefa e federazione francese.

puoi comprare chi vuoi, visto che per gli amici di Ceferin il FPF non vale, ma almeno le scelte sbagliate le,devi scontare fino in fondo.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Io mi offro volontario


Ahh ah anche io.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Agosto 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Io mi offro volontario


Ahh ah anche io.


----------



## sacchino (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Non è mobbing?


----------



## loser (11 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É scandaloso il comportamento del PSG.
> Prima draga con la ruspa i campionati europei acquistando a destra e a manca dando 10 milioni al 25° della panchina.
> 
> Poi, accortosi che ha fatto una squadra di m. Invece che pagare dazio, attinge ai pozzi dello sceicco e si permette di spendere per mettere in naftalina quelli che lo stesso PSG aveva evidentemente male valutato, facendo una evidente azione di mobbing impunità da Uefa e federazione francese.
> ...


In un mercato libero,il contratto firmato tra un datore di lavoro e un dipendente va rispettato,ci sono diritti e doveri,in questo caso hai uno stipendio abnorme per contribuire e fare parte di una squadra che ti fa giocare o no,se non ti riducono lo stipendio,che tu sia in campo in panchina o in tribuna,il contratto del datore e rispettato,sei pagato e non ti chiedono di fare di più anzi ti ritrovi uno stipendio faccendo la meta del tuo lavoro,dove sta il problema?l'ego del giocatore?anche quello a un prezzo,vedere dollaruma il turco e il presidente.il problema non susiste.


----------



## The P (11 Agosto 2022)

Gueye l'anno scorso è stato praticamente titolare a centrocampo.

Assurdo.


----------



## diavolo (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Ma il mobbing è legale oltralpe?


----------



## gabri65 (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso



Non mi sembra che i giocatori siano obbligati a giocare in certe squadre.

Ci vai, e ti becchi il pacchetto completo, fatto di esclusioni ed allenamenti insieme ai bambini. Stop.

Assurdo che esista nel 2022 un mondo dove si discute di certe robe.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> In un mercato libero,il contratto firmato tra un datore di lavoro e un dipendente va rispettato,ci sono diritti e doveri,in questo caso hai uno stipendio abnorme per contribuire e fare parte di una squadra che ti fa giocare o no,se non ti riducono lo stipendio,che tu sia in campo in panchina o in tribuna,il contratto del datore e rispettato,sei pagato e non ti chiedono di fare di più anzi ti ritrovi uno stipendio faccendo la meta del tuo lavoro,dove sta il problema?l'ego del giocatore?anche quello a un prezzo,vedere dollaruma il turco e il presidente.il problema non susiste.


In un’azienda normale si parlerebbe di demansionamento.
Non é permesso é se il datore di lavori lo fa paga una multa e ti deve mettere nel tuo posto.

Se mi acquisti per fare il centravanti della rosa del PSG mi devi far fare il centravanti della rosa della,prima squadra, inserendomi nelle liste e facendomi allenare con la prima squadra.

Dovevi pensarci prima di assumermi, o prevedere clausole rescissorie condivise.

Adesso, hai voluto Icardi? Lo hai riscattato e strappato all’Inter? Finché non scade il contratto o trovi di comune accordo una nuova destinazione, te lo tieni inserito in squadra.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In un’azienda normale si parlerebbe di demansionamento.
> Non é permesso é se il datore di lavori lo fa paga una multa e ti deve mettere nel tuo posto.
> 
> Se mi acquisti per fare il centravanti della rosa del PSG mi devi far fare il centravanti della rosa della,prima squadra, inserendomi nelle liste e facendomi allenare con la prima squadra.
> ...



A Zì, ma che stai dicendo.

Voglio vedere se hai una azienda e devi mantenere nel suo posto un manager arrivato come un potentissimo superuomo, quando poi si rivela un incapace corrotto.

Non capirò mai queste difese per gente strapagata per tirare calci ad un pallone.


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Kehrer com'è messo?


terzino destro/centrale di destra, livello medio basso e oserei dire inferiore ai nostri tutti


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


io degli "esuberi" de PSG prenderei Diallo e Paredes, per il quale ho sempre avuto un debole


----------



## Devil man (11 Agosto 2022)

aggiornatemi quando Dollarumma sarà in quella lista


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A Zì, ma che stai dicendo.
> 
> Voglio vedere se hai una azienda e devi mantenere nel suo posto un manager arrivato come un potentissimo superuomo, quando poi si rivela un incapace corrotto.
> 
> Non capirò mai queste difese per gente strapagata per tirare calci ad un pallone.


Ma cosa c‘entra?
Prima di tutto la questione non é solo i diritti dei lavoratori, ma gli obblighi e le regole.
vogliamo permettere che il PSG faccia una rosa di 200 giocatori e poi possa scegliere i 25 che gli garba per tenerseli in lista?
E allora perchè non 10.000, tanto ha i soldi che gli escono dal sedere e non é certo una questione economica.

I vincoli delle rose e dei contratti servono anche per mettere dei limiti a certe strapotenze.
puoi prendere chi vuoi, ma solo 25 e se li prendi a mezzo sono cavoli tuoi.

in secondo luogo i manager puoi rescindere il contratto, é previsto, ma paghi una penale salata.
Se con i calciatori non é permesso, non é permesso, punto.
Non sono manager, per quanto ben pagati sono lavoratori subordinati.

Se fai man bassa di contratti del cavolo, poi sei obbligato ad o orari, volente o nolente.


----------



## loser (11 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In un’azienda normale si parlerebbe di demansionamento.
> Non é permesso é se il datore di lavori lo fa paga una multa e ti deve mettere nel tuo posto.
> 
> Se mi acquisti per fare il centravanti della rosa del PSG mi devi far fare il centravanti della rosa della,prima squadra, inserendomi nelle liste e facendomi allenare con la prima squadra.
> ...


In campo ,in panchina o in tribuna,poi in campo dove decide l'allenatore come tutti i contratti firmati da professionisti di calcio.Dunque il tuo esempio di paragone con un azienda industriale non regge.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c‘entra?
> Prima di tutto la questione non é solo i diritti dei lavoratori, ma gli obblighi e le regole.
> vogliamo permettere che il PSG faccia una rosa di 200 giocatori e poi possa scegliere i 25 che gli garba per tenerseli in lista?
> E allora perchè non 10.000, tanto ha i soldi che gli escono dal sedere e non é certo una questione economica.
> ...



Nemmeno il tuo c'entra, di esempio. Quelle sono regole (inesistenti) della UEFA o delle leghe di calcio, che permettono mercati impossibili a certi clubs mafiosi e invece puniscono il nostro per due spiccioli nel bilancio.


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c‘entra?
> Prima di tutto la questione non é solo i diritti dei lavoratori, ma gli obblighi e le regole.
> vogliamo permettere che il PSG faccia una rosa di 200 giocatori e poi possa scegliere i 25 che gli garba per tenerseli in lista?
> E allora perchè non 10.000, tanto ha i soldi che gli escono dal sedere e non é certo una questione economica.
> ...


Stai facendo una grande confusione mischiando un po' di tutto.

1) Prima di tutto nessuno vieta al PSG di avere 50 giocatori sotto contratto.
Posso pure concordare con te per dire che ci vorrebbe una regola che lo impedisse... Ma ad oggi non violano nessuna regola.

2) il PSG rispetterà il contratto. Deve pagare ancora 2 anni a Gueye (non ho controllato, e solo per l'esempio)... E allora Gueye si prenderà ogni singolo centesimo che meritava da contratto. Certo può anche decidere di andarsene... Ma anche in questo caso non sarà violata nessuna legge. Non esiste che Gueye abbia stipulato nel contratto che dovrà essere messo OBBLIGATORIAMENTE in lista Champions o in lista Ligue 1. Invece se c'è veramente nel suo contratto allora ha una sola cosa da fare : aspettare che il PSG communichi le liste e poi portarlo in tribunale per violazione del contratto...
Ma quello che dici NON ESISTE. E come se domani Rebic portasse il Milan in tribunale perché panchinaro da Leao. NON ESISTE un contratto dove si assicura la titolarità ad un giocatore.
Stessa cosa per le liste.
Facciamo che domani uno forte decide di fregarsene del calcio (come è successo a molti brasiliani) quale società sarebbe abbastanza folle da garantire un posto in Champions ad uno che non vuole più lavorare... O che gioca da schifo?

Troppo comodo quello che dici tu. 
Se un giocatore fa bene chiede l'aumento o allora rischi di perderlo a zero.
Quando fa schifo non puoi decurtarli l'ingaggio... E intanto rimane a prendersi ogni centesimo fino a fine contratto senza mai giocare...

E i club sempre a prenderlo dove non batte il sole...

Mi dispiace. Hanno entrambi firmato un contratto. Quando venivano strapagati e prendevano il triplo del ingaggio precedente non li sentivi fiatare? Anche quando tutti sapevano che non avrebbero giocato. Ci sono andati comunque.
E ora hanno 2 possibilità:
A) Rimanere lì a prendere milioni. Aspettare di essere a fine contratto e poi rimettersi in gioco in altre realtà.
B) Accettare di andarsene.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Bravo Tifo'o per l'articolo ma ti aggiungo un informazione importante e divertente allo stesso tempo.. Campos prende in considerazione di fare giocare gli indesiderabili in National 3. Cosa vuol dire? Semplicemente che un Icardi che ama fare il ganassa si troverà a giocare in Eccellenza  
Ho visto l'elenco delle squadre di un calcio che conosco molto bene, calcio duro, calcio violente .
Ragazzi ci sono delle squadre della banlieue parigina paurose. Mamma mia! la fogna della fogna. Immagino già gente delicata come Draxler o Herrera fare i salti mortali per evitare la fine della loro carriera.

Se succede io ci vado di corsa solo per vedere un ex interista che palpa 9 millioni di euro giocare contro un difensore centrale con la bava alla bocca che guadagna 1400 euro al mese.

Al posto dell'argentino io andrei subito dai miei procuratori per trovare una soluzione prima della fine del mercato, la banlieue parigina è pieno di tifosi del Psg che lo odiano forte forte.
Qui nessuno lo ama, lo considerano come una sanguisuga. Vi posso assicurare che se gioca una partita in Eccelenza , lo spaccano in due. Garantisco io.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> In campo ,in panchina o in tribuna,poi in campo dove decide l'allenatore come tutti i contratti firmati da professionisti di calcio.Dunque il tuo esempio di paragone con un azienda industriale non regge.


Infatti, inizia a farmi allenare insieme a tutta la squadra, inizia ad inserirmi nella lista di una competizione.
Poi decide l’allenatore.

Qui li stanno facendo allenare isolati, guidati dal vice magazziniere, in orari sfalsati rispetto alla prima squadra. É mobbing senza discussione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Bravo Tifo'o per l'articolo ma ti aggiungo un informazione importante e divertente allo stesso tempo.. Campos prende in considerazione di fare giocare gli indesiderabili in National 3. Cosa vuol dire? Semplicemente che un Icardi che ama fare il ganassa si troverà a giocare in Eccellenza
> Ho visto l'elenco delle squadre di un calcio che conosco molto bene, calcio duro, calcio violente .
> Ragazzi ci sono delle squadre della banlieue parigina paurose. Mamma mia! la fogna della fogna. Immagino già gente delicata come Draxler o Herrera fare i salti mortali per evitare la fine della loro carriera.
> 
> ...


Fossi io assumerei con I compagni una schiera di avvocati per mandarli in galera.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Di questi Herrera è un grande giocatore pure se logoro.
> Gueye è problematico.
> Kehrer da ricostruire.
> *Gli altri pronti per Dubai.*


Ciao Lineker. Da quello che si dice Everton spinge per un ritorno di Gueye. Da quando si è messo la communitaà Gay LGBT contro è persona non grata. Qui il primo ministro ha dichiarato di volere creare un ambasciatore LGBT quindi Gueye deve sparire al piu presto.

Sono d'accordo con te Kehrer non è cosi male ma ha perso un po di fiducia. Si parla di offerte del West Ham e del Siviglia.

Ti volevo segnalare un giocatore di cui lo staff del Psg è rimasto impressionato positivamente durante il ritiro estivale, si chiama Warren Zaire-Emery ed è fortissimo. Ha solo 16 anni ma ha già fatto il suo esordio sabato scorso contro il Clermont .


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti, inizia a farmi allenare insieme a tutta la squadra, inizia ad inserirmi nella lista di una competizione.
> Poi decide l’allenatore.
> 
> Qui li stanno facendo allenare isolati, guidati dal vice magazziniere, in orari sfalsati rispetto alla prima squadra. É mobbing senza discussione


Ancora con questa storia di liste...

Nel conttratto non c'è scritto devono esserci per forza.
Non c'è scritto che devono allenarsi allo stesso orario degli altri.
Non c'è scritto che devono allenarsi con lo stesso allenatore degli altri.

Il club DEVE mettere a disposizione dei calciatori un allenatore e il materiale necessario per allenarsi.
Poi se ci mettono l'allenatore dei portieri dei pulcini... Beh rimane comunque un allenatore. Ha la patente di allenatore. Non e un magazziniere come stai scrivendo.

Se e mobbing evidente come lo dici ci sarà senza alcun dubbio una causa contro il PSG.
Io invece non mi aspetto nulla di nulla. E anche se uno di loro dovesse alzare la cresta, perderà malamente in tribunale.

E io godo. 
La prossima volta ci penseranno 2 volte prima di andare lì per i soldi invece di andare in un altro club dove avrebbero potuto giocare.
Anche se non ha fatto nulla di male Renato... Gli auguri di finire li. Con quel gruppetto 
Ovviamente avrei goduto non poco a vedere pure Dolllarumma


----------



## sunburn (11 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia di liste...
> 
> Nel conttratto non c'è scritto devono esserci per forza.
> Non c'è scritto che devono allenarsi allo stesso orario degli altri.
> ...


In Francia non so, ma in Italia il contratto collettivo impone eccome che i giocatori debbano potersi allenare con la prima squadra.
Bisognerebbe leggere il contratto collettivo francese. Io troverei strano se non ci fosse questo tipo di obbligo, però boh.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia di liste...
> 
> Nel conttratto non c'è scritto devono esserci per forza.
> Non c'è scritto che devono allenarsi allo stesso orario degli altri.
> ...


Veramente in Italia c’é l’obbligo di farlo allenare con la,prima squadra e con l’allenatore della prima squadra e le migliori strutture.

Non so in Francia, ma non inventiamoci storie sull’assenza di regole, che invece ci sono.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In un’azienda normale si parlerebbe di demansionamento.
> Non é permesso é se il datore di lavori lo fa paga una multa e ti deve mettere nel tuo posto.
> 
> Se mi acquisti per fare il centravanti della rosa del PSG mi devi far fare il centravanti della rosa della,prima squadra, inserendomi nelle liste e facendomi allenare con la prima squadra.
> ...


La rosa del psg sul campo non è allenabile perché sono in troppi. 

Sulla parte atletica e tecnica ci si può allenare anche assieme divisi per gruppi ma la partita come la si può preparare in 50 ?
È normale che l'allenatore per la parte tattica voglia i suoi 25-27 uomini.

Chi è escluso dalla preparazione della partita deve accettarlo .


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramente in Italia c’é l’obbligo di farlo allenare con la,prima squadra e con l’allenatore della prima squadra e le migliori strutture.
> 
> Non so in Francia, ma non inventiamoci storie sull’assenza di regole, che invece ci sono.


Ti ripeto il mio concetto:
Se il contratto non viene rispettato cosa aspettano a fare una causa?


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Fossi io assumerei con I compagni una schiera di avvocati per mandarli in galera.


article 507 de la charte de la LFP : 

« Cette mise à l’écart doit s’effectuer de manière temporaire pour des motifs exclusivement sportifs liés à la gestion de l’effectif. Celle-ci ne doit en aucun cas se prolonger de manière régulière, permanente et définitive s’apparentant à une mise à l’écart du joueur contraire à l’esprit du texte et du contrat de travail du footballeur professionnel »

Lo possono fare tranquillamente.
Almeno fino al 1 settembre.
Dopo ci sono rischi.
Ma se si possono allenare con il resto della rosa sembra che possano comunque essere mandati in "National 3" a giocare contro gente che e tanto se prende 1.500 euro al mese.


----------



## Gamma (11 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Infatti e questo non è chiaro ad alcuni farsi pagare mulioni, milioni eh per non fare nulla, saranno distrutti psicologicamente poverini.


Anche perché se scegli il PSG è perché ti importa più dei soldi che della carriera, diciamocelo chiaramente. Quindi stanno solo portando avanti ciò che hanno pianificato.


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Gueye ha un ingaggio troppo pesante per noi? Sarebbe un buon tassello


----------



## Maximo (11 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Icardi può essere tranquillamente aggiunto alla lista.

Il PSG ha un rosa circa 50 giocatori, sfoltirla significa farne uscire una ventina. Il problema sono gli ingaggi folli e non corrispondenti al valore dei giocatori. Senza l’emiro fallirebbero nel giro di qualche settimana.

Il PSG è costruito senza una logica, e non vincerà mai nulla fuori dai confini, perché non è una squadra, ma un’accozzaglia di giocatori strapagati. Considerando che 15-20 di questi giocatori sono fuori dal progetto, posso solo immaginare che ambiente sia lo spogliatoio dei parigini.


----------



## sampapot (12 Agosto 2022)

io li lascerei dove sono


----------



## maxxxxi222 (12 Agosto 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Icardi può essere tranquillamente aggiunto alla lista.
> 
> Il PSG ha un rosa circa 50 giocatori, sfoltirla significa farne uscire una ventina. Il problema sono gli ingaggi folli e non corrispondenti al valore dei giocatori. Senza l’emiro fallirebbero nel giro di qualche settimana.
> 
> Il PSG è costruito senza una logica, e non vincerà mai nulla fuori dai confini, perché non è una squadra, ma un’accozzaglia di giocatori strapagati. Considerando che 15-20 di questi giocatori sono fuori dal progetto, posso solo immaginare che ambiente sia lo spogliatoio dei parigini.



Ho sempre pensato che dopo il mondiale farsa che sta per arrivare lo sceicco del PSG avrebbe mollato.

E penso vi siano i primi segnali che vanno in questa direzione. Poi certo potrebbero succedere delle cose tali da rallentare il processo o rinviare il tutto, penso alla vittoria di una CL, ma la strada per me sarà questa.

Discorso ben diverso al City, loro resteranno dentro e continueranno ad espandersi. Sono in un contesto ben diverso e non credo proprio vogliano uscirne


----------



## numero 3 (12 Agosto 2022)

Non auguro al PSG di fallire perché mi immagino tifoso del club e sarebbe una sofferenza ma auguro a tutti i giocatori che sono andati a Parigi per soldi di concludere mestamente la carriera dimenticati nelle serie minori.


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, in casa PSG è tempo di esuberi. Il nuovo corso Galier-Campos con l'ok del presidente, è pronto a fare piazza pulita formando una lista di indesiderabili ovvero giocatori fuori ormai dal progetto. Oltre a Icardi, che si può leggere nell'altro topic, la lista è composta da Herrera, Draxler, Kurzawa, Gueye e Kehrer. Per loro c’è solo la prospettiva di allenarsi a parte, a orari diversi rispetto al resto della squadra, di solito il pomeriggio e con un allenatore diverso


Il prossimo anno aggiungeranno alla lista bimbominkia...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> article 507 de la charte de la LFP :
> 
> « Cette mise à l’écart doit s’effectuer de manière temporaire pour des motifs exclusivement sportifs liés à la gestion de l’effectif. Celle-ci ne doit en aucun cas se prolonger de manière régulière, permanente et définitive s’apparentant à une mise à l’écart du joueur contraire à l’esprit du texte et du contrat de travail du footballeur professionnel »
> 
> ...


Buttato pedestriamente nel traduttore

Questa esclusione deve essere effettuata temporaneamente per motivi esclusivamente sportivi legati alla gestione della forza lavoro. *Questo non deve in nessun caso essere prolungato in modo regolare, permanente e definitivo simile a un'esclusione del giocatore* contraria allo spirito del testo e al contratto di lavoro del calciatore professionista.

insomma, per qualche settimana ok, ma poi devono reintegrarli o violano il regolamento.

Basta con questi atteggiamenti mafiosi, paghino le loro scelte sbagliate, come noi abbiamo fatto con i Vari Casti, Caldara, Conti senza mandarli ad allenare al Vismara con il magazziniere e facendoli giocare con la Stella Azzurra.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Buttato pedestriamente nel traduttore
> 
> Questa esclusione deve essere effettuata temporaneamente per motivi esclusivamente sportivi legati alla gestione della forza lavoro. *Questo non deve in nessun caso essere prolungato in modo regolare, permanente e definitivo simile a un'esclusione del giocatore* contraria allo spirito del testo e al contratto di lavoro del calciatore professionista.
> 
> ...


Quindi per ora non hanno violato nessuna legge.
Inoltre in questa parte (ma non ho letto tutto il regolamento) non si dice che non li possano mandare agioczre in nationale 3.
Se si allenano con il resto del gruppo potrebbero pure giocare tutto l'anno ad un livello quasi amatoriale.


----------



## diavolo (12 Agosto 2022)

maxxxxi222 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che dopo il mondiale farsa che sta per arrivare lo sceicco del PSG avrebbe mollato.
> 
> E penso vi siano i primi segnali che vanno in questa direzione. Poi certo potrebbero succedere delle cose tali da rallentare il processo o rinviare il tutto, penso alla vittoria di una CL, ma la strada per me sarà questa.
> 
> Discorso ben diverso al City, loro resteranno dentro e continueranno ad espandersi. Sono in un contesto ben diverso e non credo proprio vogliano uscirne


Non credo che dopo 200 miliardi di investimenti sparisca dal calcio.


----------

